# Goat wormer?



## jettesunn05 (Jun 16, 2009)

What is a good broad spectrum wormer and where can I get it?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 16, 2009)

This may come across as harsh, and I don't mean to...I just mean to be emphatic, because it IS a very important issue.

First off It's dewormer, and you should do your own research on parasites common in your area, learn to evaluate your own animals, and learn what dewormers work on which parasites.

Asking here is dangerous to YOUR animals, because if I live in dry Texas and tell you Safe-Guard is best, and you're in Georgia and your animals have Liver Flukes...and you don't treat them properly...your goats can and probably WILL die.

There is no easy answer, if you want one, I'm sorry.

I can be like some, and tell you to rotate this and that every month, and you can do it, and build up resistance to what might work, and it might knock the worms back down juuuust enough to let them come back better and stronger...to the point where NO dewormer will work.

I've had several people, some friends, even...who sell out of their goats in a few years because, "They just can't handle worms."  As if it's the goat's fault!

It's what's happening more and more in the US because too many people are asking for the easy answer instead of learning.

If you want an easy answer, disregard my post.   

Do you understand that you don't want your goats to have NO worm loads..?  They (and their offspring) must be healthy enough to carry a light load their bodies can learn to deal with.
Do you know if your goats are getting enough copper?  Low copper levels make goats more susceptible to parasite infestation.   Changing their mineral alone may help combat worms.
Do your goats sometimes cough w/ no other apparent signs of illness...?  That's likely lung worm.  

THERE IS NO SIMPLE ANSWER!

If you want to learn, please check w/ a goat vet (not a dog or horse vet), research online (and don't believe everything your read, the first time you read it.  If you see the same facts repeatedly from varying sources, then you can try it and see if it works for your animals), find a large-scale, local (to you, so you'll share the same issues) LONG TERM goat rancher and ask them questions.

Learn how to tell if your goats NEED dewormed...coat, eyelids, gums, etc.
If they don't...DON'T deworm them and contribute to the rampant problems that overuse of dewormers is causing.

Here are some good, informative links....hope you have the time...

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0078/

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/wormswheretobegin.html

http://www.jackmauldin.com/article_2.htm

http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=152&Itemid=171

http://www.arc.agric.za/home.asp?pid=3985

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/lungworms.html

Again, I don't mean to offend or preach.  But we have to stop expecting to get the easy (and correct) answers from folks who live across the country or have a different breed of goat (yes, some ARE more hardy than others) or just plain do the wrong thing, with good intentions.


----------



## mully (Jun 17, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Asking here is dangerous to YOUR animals, because if I live in dry Texas and tell you Safe-Guard is best, and you're in Georgia and your animals have Liver Flukes...and you don't treat them properly...your goats can and probably WILL die.


This is great advise and I would agree.  I once thought worms were worms and almost lost one of my goats.  The right wormer for your area may not be right for mine. Good vets will tell you which wormer is working with an "office visit"


----------



## helmstead (Jun 17, 2009)

A call to your dept of ag can also lead you to the state vet, who can be helpful if your local vets aren't.  

Getting a fecal run is the first place to start so you'll have some idea of what you need to treat.  In our case, it's roundworms and tapes (with extra coverage for flukes)...


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

i get my wormer from either the local feed store or tractor supply - they most likely have what is appropriate for your area. my neighbors are in 4H for their goats so they always have the latest info. 

i've also asked questions to goat folks in my area by searching online and emailing. i ended up making friends with a couple and their help is invaluable and great for newbies like me who have a hard time sorting thru all the hubbub.  i've found that everyone has a different opinion and sometimes doing with the pro's do is quick and easy.. to a complicated problem.

remember if you have dairy goats and milk for your use there may be a milk withholding period


----------



## norcal (Jun 17, 2009)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> and their help is invaluable and great for newbies like me who have a hard time sorting thru all the hubbub.  i've found that everyone has a different opinion and sometimes doing with the pro's do is quick and easy.. to a complicated problem.



Hubub and differing opinions!!  haha, you ain't kidding.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Jun 17, 2009)

This is a Great website for nearly anything livestock.  www.jefferslivestock.com


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 18, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> A call to your dept of ag can also lead you to the state vet, who can be helpful if your local vets aren't.
> 
> Getting a fecal run is the first place to start so you'll have some idea of what you need to treat.  In our case, it's roundworms and tapes (with extra coverage for flukes)...


Thanks I am taking one into the clinic that I work at this weekend and hope the only vet I know of that treats goats is around to read it for me. He did a c-section on a goat one time.  To bad I was not at work for that one!   I did my research and figured that was where I needed to start just needed to ask.  Thanks!


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 18, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This may come across as harsh, and I don't mean to...I just mean to be emphatic, because it IS a very important issue.
> 
> First off It's dewormer, and you should do your own research on parasites common in your area, learn to evaluate your own animals, and learn what dewormers work on which parasites.
> 
> ...


Yes I know it is called dewormer.  And yes I do not always spell things right on forums.  Yes I know how to check for worms in goats and make sure they are getting the right minerals.  Im new at goats but not new at taking care of animals and making sure they have everything food, water, minerals etc. I did not expect an easy answer to things and with animals are not easy and taking care of them is not easy.  I understand that you can continuosly worm an animal whether it is dog, cat, horse, goat and they will never be completely free from worms and that it can make them sick.  I am actually a pretty good learner and can do pretty good research on my own(Im a college student).   And I do my research and then ask people what they think along with a vet that I work with, I just dont always get to seem him to ask.  Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## Blon Dalone (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw hookworm eggs in my goats feces under the microscope.  Has anyone else's goats experienced this?  I understand that Fenbendazole is used to treat this.  Any helpful words of wisdom?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 28, 2009)

I would suggest calling your local vet to find out what the dosage is. It is usually best to stay local when figuring out what dewormer and dosage is best for your goats.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 28, 2009)

I would treat for hooks with Strongid or Panacur...3x 10 days apart, then recheck your fecal.  Good catch.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 28, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> This may come across as harsh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roll farms,

You gave some great info in your post.  The links were great.  

But...errr...   Chillax a little, would ya?


----------



## mully (Jul 29, 2009)

If interested visit this site as it is goat specific and if you want to do your own fecal exam this is a good place to start plus they have other information of value.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/fecals.htm


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 29, 2009)

jettesunn05 said:
			
		

> What is a good broad spectrum wormer and where can I get it?


That would be a really good question to ask someone at your local goat association's next meeting..    If you're new to goats, might be worth joining up.  

Having web forums where you can ask questions and get quick responses is great, but being able to pick up the telephone to call the most experienced herdspeople in your area is priceless.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll ...er...."chillax" when people stop expecting easy answers at their animals' expense.

I'm sorry, I've seen / heard of too many goats die due to worm overloads from their owners taking bad advice, using the wrong dewormers, or just plain not wanting to spend the money or learn what they needed to.

When I made my original post a while back, there had been several people asking "what wormer should I use" and I found it very frustrating.

S'cuse me for my "tone"...but if it gets the attention of folks who want to learn, then it worked.  
I'm more concerned with goats getting the right treatment than I am with hurting someone's feelers.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 29, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> If interested visit this site as it is goat specific and if you want to do your own fecal exam this is a good place to start plus they have other information of value.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/fecals.htm


I have learned alot from this website!  And I have done other research at other places! But this seems to be good info.  Thanks


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 29, 2009)

We ended up using Safequard, but checked their eyes first.  When I first posted this we thought our goats were dying from worms.  Well we were wrong.  We found out when I took my dog to the vet(long story short) ended up putting him to sleep. Come to find out someone had been posioning our animals! It has seemed to stop for now, my boyfriend later informed me that the area is notorious for DA"s shooting and posioning animals!  He ended up buying some more goats and are doing well so far! The next door neighbors dog was also posioned.


----------

